# Ozzie's first cigar



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

My childhood friend Ozzie came up from Miami to visit and had never smoked a cigar before. I got him to have one with me, a Phoenix of course.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice stuff there Drac! Ozzie looks like he is enjoying that cigar... another brother of the leaf! 

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

way to recruit


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Way to go!!! Looks like a good time!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Baby Gorilla (Jun 24, 2007)

A Phoenix of course.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Now you have to support his new habit....lol


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

There's nothing like the first cigar with special people. Way to go!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Now you have to support his new habit....lol


Thank God I own a shop. LOL


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Scott, you are by far the sexiest Tattooed shop owner in the US!


----------

